# Cloudy water ADA



## Robo-snickers (Sep 19, 2017)

Question about cloudy water.

On sunday i redid my 72G tank and went with the ADA aquasoil. Its tuesday and the water is still very milky. I was very careful when initially putting water into the tank to not stirup the substrate. I changed the water yesterday and it helped a bit but its still pretty bad. How long will this last? I tested the water today and the peramiters are all good. No ammonia no nitrite. 

This leads to another thing. PH is at 6.4ish when my tap is about 7.6 and thats the water my fish are currently in while I wait for my 72 to settle in. I know ada drops the PH and CO2 as well but could this cause the cloudy? And how safe is it to transfer my fish in aboitna week with the PH being so different


----------



## ILikeRice (Jul 9, 2017)

Have a filter? It helps alot


----------



## Robo-snickers (Sep 19, 2017)

ILikeRice said:


> Have a filter? It helps alot


I am running the large penplex filter that is rated i think 200 gallons. I had it running on the tank for about 6 weeks before i rescape woth the ada to get it cycled and ready


----------



## JusticeBeaver (Oct 28, 2017)

Odd that you're not seeing an ammonia spike? Did you quick cycle your tank at all?


----------



## Robo-snickers (Sep 19, 2017)

JusticeBeaver said:


> Odd that you're not seeing an ammonia spike? Did you quick cycle your tank at all?


I can only think it has to do with the filter already being established. Should i use carbon or just wait a few more days


----------



## dukydaf (Dec 27, 2004)

Milky water may not really come from disturbing the Ada AS when filling in the aquarium, instead it can be a bacterial blood fueled by the NH3 released by AS. This may or may not develop into green water.

Do daily, large 50%+ water changes for a week. Afterwards it may be safe to put fish in depending on your no2 levels largely.


----------



## Bananableps (Nov 6, 2013)

"Dirt is so messy" they say.


----------



## Robo-snickers (Sep 19, 2017)

dukydaf said:


> Milky water may not really come from disturbing the Ada AS when filling in the aquarium, instead it can be a bacterial blood fueled by the NH3 released by AS. This may or may not develop into green water.
> 
> Do daily, large 50%+ water changes for a week. Afterwards it may be safe to put fish in depending on your no2 levels largely.


That what inwas thinking, but as i mentioned the amonia and nitrite readings were at zero. PH was 6.4 instead if 7.6 as it normally is but im guessing its the Aqualsoil and co2 doing that. Before i just had sand and no co2


----------



## JusticeBeaver (Oct 28, 2017)

Robo-snickers said:


> That what inwas thinking, but as i mentioned the amonia and nitrite readings were at zero. PH was 6.4 instead if 7.6 as it normally is but im guessing its the Aqualsoil and co2 doing that. Before i just had sand and no co2


If your filter is established then it's probably handling the ammonia leech from the aquasoil. You're probably best off just measuring nitrates at this point.


----------



## SpringHalo (Oct 13, 2017)

From what I saw with some guides for ADA aquasoil, you should be doing 90% water changes every day for the first week or two. I'd just keep up with those and wait.


----------



## dukydaf (Dec 27, 2004)

Robo-snickers said:


> That what inwas thinking, but as i mentioned the amonia and nitrite readings were at zero. PH was 6.4 instead if 7.6 as it normally is but im guessing its the Aqualsoil and co2 doing that. Before i just had sand and no co2


Well NH3 is coming from the new Ada soil but as you had enough bacteria present, I think it is quickly converted.

However all that food/NH3 is allowing the bacteria to breed more than usual, thus bacteria bloom... Cloudy water, slimy surfaces, surface scum... Depends on the bacteria.

You are right about the PH. don't worry about the drop, just use it as an estimator of the Co2 conc.


----------



## FreshPuff (Oct 31, 2011)

*Probably not Amazonia*

Would you mind posting a picture? Did the cloudiness occur right after you put the Amazonia in? Or did this develop the next day? It is very possible this is green water or a bacteria bloom. This has happened some years back. I first believed it to be ADA Amazonia but then a closer look and I realized it wasn't. I used a UV sterilizer for a few days to get rid of the issue.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Every AS-based tank I ever set up has always been crystal clear after filling. So yeah it would be interesting to know when the cloudiest started. I also find it difficult that the canister was enough to cycle the tank that quickly on a 72G, especially with replacing the entire substrate with AS.


----------



## Robo-snickers (Sep 19, 2017)

So an update, its been about 3 weeks. The water isnt nearly as cloudy as before but its still a bit milky. Added my fish in about 2 weeks ago, tested the water and everything has been okay, no swings or amonia spikes at all.. only thing was the plant melt which i expected due to possible shock. BUT they are growing back. I did do a water change 2 days ago and the water is still Not clear. Here is a pic. I believe i need more plants so im working on adding more. Mind you, many of the crypts i had have melted so im waiting for them to regrow.


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Unless you got a defective batch, ie wet soggy inside

you must of poured water too fast or poured it through the substrate

i see its remedying, but you really need your biofilter to be established for the crystal clarity

or before, i don't recommend doing it anymore
but do a 100% water change and drip the water in, or put plates and slowly pour water in
as well clear everything in your filter as turning it on will pour the cloud in

all in all it seems on its way


----------



## TheLordOfTheFish (Mar 11, 2017)

Had the same issue, lasted for a few weeks. I figured it was some sort of bacterial bloom. You could try some purigen? helped on my tank.

As for PH, with CO2 running, I'm at 5.4......damn aqua soil buffers it down to nothing Fish and shrimp are fine though.


----------

